# The Humpin’ Hen From Harmon Scents



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The Humpin’ Hen
From Harmon Scents
www.CassCreek.com





Made from premium grade wood this two sided box call has a unique twist to it. It has a built in purr call so you can mix it up next time you are out turkey hunting. The o-ring allows for adjustment of the purr and the box call allows you to yelp, cut and provides you the tool you need to call in that big gobbler. 
I found the call to do its job this year by getting Toms to respond to the call and to head my way. But, just the convenience of having the built in purr allows you that little extra to pull them in. The Humpin’ Hen will be in my bag of calls next year and for years to come. 
To learn more about the Humpin’ Hen and other great products from Cass Creek, visit them at www.CassCreek.com .

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

